# Collars/guides



## doodle (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Experts,

The trouble I have is in keeping the collars tight. It seems that no matter how tight I get them it is just a matter of MOMENTS! before they are loose and rattling around on the bit. Is there some trick??


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you using brass or steel? The brass seem to have less problem in my opinion. They are able to bite the threads a little better.

btw.... welcome to the forum.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, doodle. As Bob has already asked, it makes a difference in the answer, depending on what guides you are using. In either case you could get a spring washer (the ones that are wavy like a potato chip) to hold them tight. I think Bj3 posted a source for them in a previous thread, but I can't find it. So Bj if you don't mind...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

As Bob and George asked, steel or brass? Also, I've discovered temperature does make a difference in their "holding" power. (Provided you're using brass).

Here's the link for the spring washer. http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI doodle

The spring washers that Ken posted will work fine for that But because I'm a cheap old SOB and you may not want to wait for the UPS guy to show up with some you can make your own if you have a O-Ring key in the shop it should have one that will work or if you have a plastic bottle with some juice in it take the lid off and make washer to fit the guide under the ring nut but not the other way around ...if you are handy with a pair of scissor you can use some thin card board off a old shoe box will work well also.. 

=======



doodle said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> The trouble I have is in keeping the collars tight. It seems that no matter how tight I get them it is just a matter of MOMENTS! before they are loose and rattling around on the bit. Is there some trick??


----------



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought a set of guides only to find out the are 1 1/4 " guides and are too small for my insert. Do you guys make different inserts for different size guides? It takes a bit of time to change the inserts.... seems like a waste of time; wish there was a universal size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI djmoss

What kind of router do you have ( brand name/model number ) ???

==



djmoss said:


> I bought a set of guides only to find out the are 1 1/4 " guides and are too small for my insert. Do you guys make different inserts for different size guides? It takes a bit of time to change the inserts.... seems like a waste of time; wish there was a universal size.


----------



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a Ryobi. Here's the info on it. Ryobi 2 HP Plunge Router. The guide bushings are 1 3/16 in diameter. I have the rockler router table plate that has a 1 1/2 inch bit opening

Model: ZRRE180PL


Description: "Soft Start" 10 amp, 2 HP motor provides plenty of power with "soft start" for smooth operation. Variable speed 15,000 - 23,000 RPM for matching the speed to the bit and material used. AccuStop Mirco-adjustable depth stop easily sets and adjusts for repetitive plunge cuts. 1/2 ... Read More In. Collet and 1/4 In. Adaptor accepts a variety of bits for most woodworking needs. Ergonomically-designed handles for user control and comfort. Spindle lock for one wrench bit changes. "Soft-start" 10 amp, 2 HP motor for plenty of power.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi djmoss

You will need to get the big brass ring adapter in order to use the brass guides.
You can buy just the ring but it's best to buy the kit, you can't have to many brass guides 



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

You may need this one, you will need to check the screw hole pattern. ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Skil-RAS140-Template-Guide-Adaptor/dp/B000HLIVGC/ref=pd_sim_dbs_hi_10

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-...f=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230045691&sr=1-15

*Note****** in order to use the brass guides in your router table you will need the set below 
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21299&filter=Ryobi router plate

=======



djmoss said:


> It's a Ryobi. Here's the info on it. Ryobi 2 HP Plunge Router. The guide bushings are 1 3/16 in diameter. I have the rockler router table plate that has a 1 1/2 inch bit opening
> 
> Model: ZRRE180PL
> 
> ...


----------



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome djmoss;



=====



djmoss said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wrap the collar threads with teflon tape. Works every time.


----------

